# Newbie from Wisconsin



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from another Wisconsinite. Wishin you success with your new adventure.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome to Beesource, Birdie! Looks like you are doing all the right things to assure success in your first year. No matter what your questions, someone here will most likely have the answer.
Sheri


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## thomas894 (Feb 12, 2010)

not sure where ripon is but we are having our FIRST bkpr mtg on wed, March 3 @ 6PM at the "SAND LAKE TOWN HALL" in Stone Lake. Gary Reuter fron UM will be speaking and Q & A. pass it on


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Welcome! Good on you for making connections and doing some learning up front, you and your bees will appreciate it!


----------

